# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Các mẫu đồng phục bếp may sẵn Đà Nẵng đẹp

## vantho

Với các nhà hàng, khách sạn thì đội ngũ nhân viên bếp đóng vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc đem lại những món ăn ngon, đảm bảo an toàn để giữ chân khách hàng. Bên cạnh tay nghề thì các nhà hàng, khách sạn cần trang bị những bộ đồng phục bếp để đảm bảo sự thoải mái cũng như vệ sinh trong quá trình làm việc của đầu bếp. Hãy cùng tham khảo các mẫu đồng phục bếp may sẵn Đà Nẵng đẹp trong bài viết dưới đây. 
Sự cần thiết của đồng phục nhà bếp
Đồng phục của nhân viên bếp phải đảm bảo hai yếu tố đó là sự thoải mái và tính thẩm mỹ. Hầu hết đồng phục của các nhân viên bếp đều có sự giống nhau, ngoại trừ bếp trưởng và bếp phó. 
Từ trước đến nay, chúng ta thường quen với việc đội ngũ nhân viên bếp của các nhà hàng, khách sạn mặc những bộ đồng phục màu trắng được may từ vải lanh hoặc vải bông nặng. Tuy nhiên, cùng với xu thế phát triển, đồng phục nhà bếp dần được may bằng chất liệu vải sợi bông pha với sợi tổng hợp. Nhờ vậy đã giúp cho đội ngũ nhân viên trong trang nhã và lịch sự hơn. 
Bên cạnh đó, những bộ đồng phục bếp sẽ giúp cho khách hàng cảm thấy hài lòng và yên tâm hơn về món ăn mà họ được thưởng thức. Bởi chắc chắn khi nhìn vào những bộ đồng phục sạch sẽ, tinh tươm thì sẽ yên tâm hơn so với những bộ trang phục tự do xộc xệch.  
Các mẫu đồng phục nhà bếp thời trang cho nhân viên
Nếu bạn đang có ý định mua đồng phục bếp may sẵn Đà Nẵng cho nhân viên trong nhà hàng, khách sạn của mình thì có thể tham khảo một số mẫu sau đây.
Tạp dề
Tạp dề là một trong những trang phục không thể thiếu của nhân viên nhà bếp, bên cạnh việc giữ sạch cho các đồng phục bên trong thì còn giúp nhân viên dễ dàng để được các vật dụng cần dùng ở túi trước của tạp dề. 
Tạp dề có thể được thiết kế kiểu yếm hoặc kiểu vuông với nhiều màu sắc khác nhau. Có nhiều loại tạp dề khác nhau như tạp dề nhỏ và tạp dề dây chằng dành cho phụ nữ. Còn về nam giới thì tạp dề sẽ được đính kèm với áo vest và dễ dàng tháo rời ra. 
Áo sơ mi bếp
Áo sơ mi bếp ngày càng được thiết kế hiện đại nhưng vẫn giữ được những nét truyền thống. Những chiếc áo sơ mi bếp ngày càng có kiểu dáng đẹp mắt và mát mẻ hơn trước, áo có một túi hoặc nhiều túi ở thắt lưng. 
Các kiểu áo sơ mi bếp ngày càng được biến tấu để đem lại sự thoải mái cho nhân viên nhà bếp khi mặc cũng như khi thực hiện công việc. 
Đồng phục cho nhân viên chuẩn bị thực phẩm
Nhân viên chuẩn bị thực phẩm cũng là một thành phần quan trọng trong khâu nhà bếp và khá vất vả, vì vậy trang phục của nhân viên chuẩn bị thực phẩm nên là các kiểu quần unisex gọn gàng, thoải mái với áo trơn, mịn để tạo sự thoải mái, thuận tiện trong quá trình làm việc. 
Bên cạnh đó đồng phục bếp dành cho nữ sẽ là áo thun kiểu dáng thể thao với cổ tim, cổ chữ V hoặc áo khoác và váy ngắn. Ngược lại đồng phục bếp của nam sẽ là quần áo jumpsuits cho quần dài và áo thun thoải mái. 
Mũ bếp hiện đại
Mũ bếp là một trong những phụ kiện đi kèm không thể thiếu của nhân viên bếp, phụ kiện này vừa thể hiện tính chuyên nghiệp, giữ cho tóc không bị rụng vào các món ăn lại vừa giữ được vệ sinh cho đầu tóc của người đầu bếp. 
Sẽ có nhiều kiểu mẫu mũ bếp cùng với màu sắc đa dạng để bạn lựa chọn, thông thường màu mũ sẽ đồng bộ với màu của đồng phục để tạo nên sự thống nhất. 
Để có được những bộ đồng phục bếp đẹp mắt, chất lượng thì bạn cần lựa chọn được một đơn vị cung cấp đồng phục uy tín và chất lượng. Bạn cần đặt ra các tiêu chí để kiểm tra xem đơn vị mình lựa chọn có đáp ứng được các tiêu chí đó không trước khi quyết định hợp tác. Trên đây là các mẫu đồng phục bếp may sẵn Đà Nẵng đẹp mà bạn có thể tham khảo và lựa chọn. 

Tham khảo thêm các mẫu đồng phục bếp may sẵn đà nẵng tại https://dongphucandy.com/dong-phuc-bep-da-nang.html

----------

